# Grilled Peaches with Hot Buttered Rum



## sarnott (Oct 3, 2013)

For those of you that haven't seen this recipe on the Char-Broil site, its worth a try!

First, mix 4 tablespoons of butter, 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 cup rum, 1/2 teaspoon of ground cinnamon, 1/4 teaspoon salt, bring it to a boil then turn it down and simmer it for about 5 minutes or so, then turn down and keep warm.













2013-08-11 20.06.41.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Oct 3, 2013






Slice peaches into quarters or sixths and grill both sides until they are soft and release from the grill.













2013-08-11 20.23.26.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Oct 3, 2013






Put them over vanilla ice cream and cover with the Hot Buttered Rum sauce.













2013-08-11 20.32.17.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Oct 3, 2013


















2013-08-11 20.32.35.jpg



__ sarnott
__ Oct 3, 2013






Really good and easy!

Enjoy and my thanks to the Char-Broil site. Absolutely worth a try.

Scott


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 3, 2013)

that actually looks pretty darn good.!! i can see myself devouring lots of it..lol.  :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 3, 2013)

We make these when we go camping. They are great!


----------



## webowabo (Oct 3, 2013)

Not a fan of peaches or ice cream.. but ill do shots of that butter rum sauce anyday... but it all looks fabulous!


----------

